# 2008 TUNER/EURO BUILD-OFF!



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I will start this one out and anybody want to change or add, go right ahead!! 




March, april -- Euro/ Tuner ! 

This is open to any vehicle from over sea's and/or tuner ,ricer style !It is also open to any style , drag , show, lowrider,(( Just for Fun Build ))




PLEASE ! Let the kits you choose be built By your self ! I Know we have a few members that are teamed up on some items And under stand that the skill levels are not the same ! So If you have help in anyway ! IT MUST BE POSTED IN THE PUBLIC what was done by The other person ! 






These Build off's are ment to be fun and to keep your skills sharp and wanting to keep building ! 

Let this be the List we stick to for 2008 and enjoy the year of Building ! 

If you feel the Need to Call out another build for little Build off Challenge DO it ! But Keep to peace and let you skills do the talkin!







lets get pics of kits and get started!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ADD ME IN ON THIS BUILD....WHEN DO WE GET TO START?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Im in!
Vw Gti


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

when is the deadline to enter


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

What the shit I will try to make this deadline and enter with the same kit as Mademan!!! Is it ok if I got my kit in primer already???? That is the only thing I have done to it period!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 3 2008, 11:47 AM~10077169
> *enter with the same kit as Mademan!!! *





its on.......like donkey kong..... Biatch! lol

primerd is fine id say!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MY ENTRY...I MIGHT EVEN DO 2?*









I GOT THIS KIT FROM THE HOMIE...DRNITRUS! THANX AGAIN!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I got a VW buildoff on another forums which just started on March 1st. I'll add my photos in here as well..... Gonz










Heres the car I'm going to replicate:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Its all for fun!!!! so i would as long as its just primmered, bring it!! technically this was to start March 1st, but its all good!! usually i think they give people till the 14th to enter!!! 


here's mine!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just picked this up today at hobby lobby


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn if i can find the car i want im soooooooo in on this one
ha tuners im bringing an exotic


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

do i need to take pic of model with paper saying date and buildoff?

i even got my reciept from hobby lobby 11.99 , it was 50 % off


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YA, PICS AND DATE BRO!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

this ok?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Mar 3 2008, 01:53 PM~10077217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
thats a sexy mofo


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

..... im game...... been looking for a reason to build this damn thing......still seadled....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

COUNT ME IN HONDA CIVIC SI


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 3 2008, 02:27 PM~10077837
> *..... im game...... been looking for a reason to build this damn thing......still seadled....
> 
> 
> ...



this isnt a ricer bro!! has to be a fooreign ride!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 3 2008, 11:00 AM~10077258
> *I got a VW buildoff on another forums which just started on March 1st. I'll add my photos in here as well..... Gonz
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that shit is bad ass bro, any pics of the box??


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 3 2008, 02:06 PM~10078162
> *this isnt a ricer bro!! has to be a fooreign ride!!
> *


 :uh: most parts on those interchange with mitsubushui....


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

MOTORS WERE MISTSIBUSI..........


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i got a kit ,well i got two of them i fuked up one body so i used the other one ,can i still enter i gotta dip the body in the stripper box to remove the paint ,can i still enter ,if not i got a back up plan


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i also have a plan...


----------



## Emerald (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 3 2008, 11:53 AM~10077217
> *HERES MY ENTRY...I MIGHT EVEN DO 2?
> 
> 
> ...


I drove one of those on the FF3 movie set LoL!! 



Im going to make a model of my lexus to get in on this


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 3 2008, 01:00 PM~10077258
> *I got a VW buildoff on another forums which just started on March 1st. I'll add my photos in here as well..... Gonz
> 
> *


This is the car I'm going to replicate!!!! My real 1:1 daily..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 3 2008, 02:06 PM~10078162
> *this isnt a ricer bro!! has to be a fooreign ride!!
> *


doesn't it fall under the "Euro" category? So Escorts, Focus, etc don't qualify? I would include "Sport Compacts" so American rides can enter.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 3 2008, 04:06 PM~10078162
> *this isnt a ricer bro!! has to be a fooreign ride!!
> *


the 80s dodge daytonas and shelbys were designed by carol shelby and have mitsu drivetrain


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emerald_@Mar 3 2008, 05:17 PM~10078692
> *I drove one of those on the FF3 movie set LoL!!
> *



i call bullshit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x3


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x3


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 3 2008, 06:39 PM~10079245
> *x4
> *


x5


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 3 2008, 06:39 PM~10079252
> *x5
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

sheit i wanna get in on this, but tooo many options, see what i can figure tonight


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im in 

heres what im bringing to this game

its technically an import and its definantly a euro









ferrari cant go wrong with it


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

actually an ENZO is a super car..........or whatever they call them............ :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dah well well see what he can do wit it..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 3 2008, 07:33 PM~10079644
> *im in
> 
> heres what im bringing to this game
> ...



boy im glad we aint raceing :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOK....YOU ALL NEED TO STOP WHOREING UP THIS TOPIC...IF YOUR GONNA ENTER...POST YOUR SHIT UP!NOW SHUT UP AND GET TO BUILDING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

K im in, benzo 600 SEL, get some pics up tommorrow


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 3 2008, 04:03 PM~10078983
> *This is the car I'm going to replicate!!!! My real 1:1 daily..
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie, I got a buildoff on Vwvortex. Enter you build on there :thumbsup:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3712358


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i had asked a question and haddnt got an answer ,and im still waiting for that answer ,not whoring


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 3 2008, 11:41 PM~10083081
> *i had asked a question and haddnt got an answer ,and im still waiting for that answer ,not whoring
> *


I dont see why you wouldnt be able to use a body that needs stripping. go for it! post up pics with your paper saying date/name, etc.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 4 2008, 01:43 AM~10083103
> *I dont see why you wouldnt be able to use a body that needs stripping. go for it! post up pics with your paper saying date/name, etc.
> *



thank you so very much ,ill post them in a minute


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

here they go 

















heres the box opened ,








heres the f&*%$# up p/j








and proof that theres 2 bodies


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres the stripper ,








isnt she sexy :biggrin: lol








gonna slip my work into the stripper :0 :0 








and its deep in the stripper :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

lmao great pics dade :thumbsup: 
to me its always kinda sad when I throw something in to the brake fluid bath.
makes me feel like a loser lol .


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 3 2008, 11:34 PM~10082473
> *Hey homie, I got a buildoff on Vwvortex. Enter you build on there :thumbsup:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3712358
> *


I didn't know you were on there Homie!!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here's a quick mock-up on mine!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 3 2008, 05:33 PM~10079644
> *im in
> 
> heres what im bringing to this game
> ...


 undead white boy 
tuner/euro build off
03-04-08


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 4 2008, 04:46 AM~10083848
> *lmao great pics dade  :thumbsup:
> to me its always kinda sad when I throw something in to the brake fluid bath.
> makes me feel like a loser lol .
> *



i feel you ,but to me its trial and eror if i gave up on it then ill be a loser ,  i look at it as a second chance to get it right or a third ,or a forth ,how ever many times it takes me to get it right ,i just hope i dont run out of suplies b4 then ,i got the second kit for a special build and this is the perfect oppertunity to do so ,its a curbside ,i wander if i can get a motor to put in it ,anyone has any ideas


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*JUST A LIL UPDATE ON MY BUILD!*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO!! lovin the color!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i dont wanna whore the post but if people are in need of a tuner heres a good one SELL OR TRADES


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 4 2008, 01:38 PM~10086710
> *JUST A LIL UPDATE ON MY BUILD!
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sick dude!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

A QUICK UPDATE!!! these wheels are not stayin!!! plus the flares will get fully moulded in!!! 



































:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow really nice broo ^^^^^^^


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

VERY NICE!!!!!!!

I was hopeing those rims would go! Be nice to put some streachwalls on it!


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 4 2008, 03:19 PM~10087566
> *A QUICK UPDATE!!! these wheels are not stayin!!! plus the flares will get fully moulded in!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna look nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 4 2008, 03:19 PM~10087566
> *A QUICK UPDATE!!! these wheels are not stayin!!! plus the flares will get fully moulded in!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 ha ha thats gonna look sick bro :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies!! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

the Euro yacht


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres what iv done
back








front








side








sweet huh


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dayum, well i could have entered but theres NO WAY i could finish in time...i would have done a civic SI but i been building on it since last year. I have nothing in my arsenal...well other than a Yamaha bike but thats not a normal tuner.

Just for kix: and some true inspration on some of yall's builds...

























Good luck guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice bro!!!


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

well off to a start at least on my civic not sure if i want to make her a rice tuner or rice low but heres pic wit spokes one door suicide one lambo


:biggrin:


----------



## Emerald (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Mar 3 2008, 04:37 PM~10079227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!! Why would I lie? 

www.MsEmerald.com 
MySpace.com/DriftGirl 

Im an actor,car builder, Drifter and now a stunt/precision driver. My SC is in FF3 and yes, thats me driving it in the garage scene. 
Ive done hella magazines in the US,the UK,France,Ireland,MTVetc,etc.. 









^^Me with another cast member and my car








^^ Filming a scene (Japan Garage) next to my car 








Me Driving the Team Falken FD on the set

anyway, sorry for the thread jack...but I'll be building a lil sumting this week to join the party


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 !!!!!!

Drift Girl just shut shit down Mayne!!!! :biggrin: 

Do ur thang Ma!!!!

TUNEROWNED BITCHES!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

whens the deadline? can i enter still? and does the model have to be brand new?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 4 2008, 10:36 PM~10090771
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 !!!!!!
> 
> Drift Girl just shut shit down Mayne!!!! :biggrin:
> ...



LOL! All 3 of you shit talkin MOFO'S just got owned all at once ! LOL ! 


Emerald welcome to LIL ! You'll ran into a few of these dumb shits on here but please stick around and enjoy ! And remember its to easy to talk about others shit when you have no shit for yourself ! LOL! 

Here's a shots to you guys in the tuner mood !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I really wanna get in on this one cause I love imports, but I got alot on my table. I'll think about it.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres some more progress pics of the enzo














































and no this car wont be in pieces on the california 101 freeway LOL :rofl: :rofl: 
im never letting a german touth this car ever LOL :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres some updates. It's funny to know that theres a few on here who drives a Dub like myself :thumbsup: Eveyone got some nice builds going on.... AuRyTe, Gonz


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 4 2008, 10:53 PM~10091678
> *Heres some updates. It's funny to know that theres a few on here who drives a Dub like myself :thumbsup: Eveyone got some nice builds going on.... AuRyTe, Gonz
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Gonzo I love the 1:1 you posted and I can't wait to see the scale one built. :biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emerald+Mar 4 2008, 08:25 PM~10090666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bet they wont say shit no more


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

count me in on this one ill post my kit in the morning but its the same nissan 350z lowridermodels is building.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

Bad ass builds already!!!!


ANYMORE FF3 SHOTS??????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 5 2008, 12:22 AM~10091888
> *Gonzo I love the 1:1 you posted  and I can't wait to see the scale one built.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 ! 

Gonzo I liked the real ride alot also ! I liked it so much that yesterday i went and picked up BIG C and went lookin of a set wheels and then ran by the paint shop to get supplies to do my real grand prix the same way ! 


Something about the way the VW is built just says * I'M BAD ASS ! *


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

gotta pick me up a tuner for this


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a little more progres for me!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice bro i like the fenders

god damn mother nature and her fuckin wind i cant paint for shit today so most likeky im not gitting any progress DAMN IT


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's my entry. Old school flavor with some new school goodies.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*IS IT TOO LATE TO ENTER* :happysad: *MIGHT JUST DO SOMETHING REAL QUICK.*


OK SO HERES MY ENTRY THEN 
*408MODELS EURO/TUNER 3/5/08*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you have to the 14th!!!


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

IS IT ONLY MARCH/APRIL FOR EURO/TUNER ONLY , CAN A VW BUG BEETLE CAN BE ENETERED...THANKS...later


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

until 14th of April...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

2 MONTHS!!! TILL THE 1ST OF APRIL!! LOOK AT THE LINE-UP MINI POSTED A FEW MONTHS BACK!!! 2008 BUILDOFFS!!! 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=376885&hl=





I LITTLE MORE PROGRESS!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS MODELTECH, SO DO ALL THE RIDES :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*LOWRIDERMODELS TUNER BUILD-OFF 03/05*/08


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies, here is my final update today!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

man wish i hada tuner kits........o well, always next year

:cheesy:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 5 2008, 03:19 PM~10096539
> *ok homies, here is my final update today!!
> 
> 
> ...



*DAMN*

THATS CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ONE OF MY LADY FRIENDS DAUGHTER WANTED ME 2 BUILD THIS 4 HER, SO NO BETTER TIME THAN NOW. NOTHIN FANCY MOSTLY OUT DA BOX.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 4 2008, 11:22 PM~10091888
> *Gonzo I love the 1:1 you posted  and I can't wait to see the scale one built.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. The first time I seen his car, I was like  I need to have one in my display case :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2008, 06:31 AM~10093000
> *X2 !
> 
> Gonzo   I   liked  the  real   ride  alot  also !   I  liked   it  so  much  that   yesterday  i  went   and  picked  up   BIG C    and   went   lookin   of  a  set    wheels  and   then   ran   by   the   paint    shop   to    get   supplies   to   do  my   real   grand   prix  the  same  way !
> ...


Yeah he recetly sold that GTI, it's now somewhere in Cali (I think Nothern). He had built another VW same year as mine (00-05) the same color theme 

Heres a link to the build up of the real car... page #7 has some nice shots

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3372480



Post some pics Mini of you car when it's done... :nicoderm:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 DAMN MODELTECH THAT SHITS CRAZY!!!! whatd you use for the fender flares?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

What the hell ! I have this old kit setting around here for years ! So why not right ! 



















Here is a very quick mock up i just done with a set of Honda civic coupe wheels ! 


























What til you guys see what i have planned ! 

Oh this is a TUNER/EURO build off not a FORGEIN build off ! 

And America has a few ! They say the escort , cavaliar, neon, shadow,focus,aveo,etc. are being classed as AMERICAN TUNER in the 07 and now in 08 at the NOPI car shows ! Some shows and even taking in the V6 mustangs as tuners ?

And a EURO is really anything out side the US !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I see hearse....^^.... can I has hearse? lol

ohh... and....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice looking Mademan!!!! I was just about to cut my doors open aswell!!! But thought I'd post my Official entry pics first!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

gonna be sweet, project!!!


and ought ohh, mini is in the game!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HOT DAMN everyone is getting in on this build-off, lookin good brothas :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

got my body all painted now, just need to get some pics


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

All cut up after a visit from the butcher!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

tjay you crazy crazy bro, openin gas door you better put a lock on it or doug will come and try to jack yoru gas.. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

here is my entry into this 








door mocked open


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Did a mesh grill, cut open the lower grill also to do mesh in it, opened the sunroof now im debating on puttin a lil whale tail wing on now


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

some progress pics of sweet pimpin


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 5 2008, 11:46 PM~10100302
> *here is my entry into this
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sweet homie


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good dade i likes that


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2008, 12:49 AM~10101024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real good project


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i have a honda civic that is primered..i was to use for this build but i dont have a camera to take pics of my entry so i guess im goin to have to sit out on this and im really bummed to since my name is IMPORTMADNESS. i would have a fun time in this build off.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

great work so far everyone


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

The look. I'm going for.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 6 2008, 01:26 AM~10101414
> *The look. I'm going for.
> 
> 
> ...



yo i was going to enter that car ,its a prety nice kit i just dont like the flares over the tires but its looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah,I know what you mean. I'm gonna go take pics of a buddies 510. Sometime this week,for referance. So I can get the right look on the stock fender openings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 6 2008, 12:41 AM~10100918
> *some progress pics of sweet pimpin
> 
> 
> ...



Rides looking good. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 5 2008, 07:53 PM~10097798
> *:0 DAMN MODELTECH THAT SHITS CRAZY!!!! whatd you use for the fender flares?
> *


X2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN
Everyone is coming out of the gate real hard on this buildoff.

Cant wait to see how this ends up!!

Could be very interesting :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 5 2008, 11:26 PM~10101414
> *The look. I'm going for.
> 
> 
> ...


where did u find this kit i need one for my 1:1


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 5 2008, 12:19 PM~10095085
> *Here's my entry.  Old school flavor with some new school goodies.
> 
> *


Got it of EBAY. Runs about $15-20.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres the whip as of last nite......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN GONZ! THE DUB IS LOOKING GOOD!

WHO IS THE MAKER OF THE KIT?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 6 2008, 12:23 PM~10104920
> *Heres the whip as of last nite......
> 
> 
> ...


 
that ride is lookin hella bad already bro nice work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 6 2008, 03:08 PM~10105280
> *that ride is lookin hella bad already bro nice work
> *


X2 thats just a bad ass ride!!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 6 2008, 12:54 PM~10105175
> *DAMN GONZ! THE DUB IS LOOKING GOOD!
> 
> WHO IS THE MAKER OF THE KIT?
> *


Lowridermodels, Fujimi makes it. I got mine off ebay paid $41 shipped, but some other homies got theirs around $30 from I believe Tower Hobbies. Check out the link I gave a few post up as I started a buildoff in another (VW) forum. Theres alot of talented builders over there as well, and theres some homies from here thats on there too..... :cheesy: 

Thanks everyone. I need to do a little bit more foiling, and work on the suspension and this one will be finish :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 6 2008, 04:45 PM~10106092
> *Lowridermodels, Fujimi makes it. I got mine off ebay paid $41 shipped, but some other homies got theirs around $30 from I believe Tower Hobbies. Check out the link I gave a few post up as I started a buildoff in another (VW) forum. Theres alot of talented builders over there as well, and theres some homies from here thats on there too..... :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks everyone. I need to do a little bit more foiling, and work on the suspension and this one will be finish :thumbsup:
> *


WELL DAMN, HOMIE U ALREADY GOT MY VOTE FOR THE BUILDOFF THAT FUCKKERS CLEAN!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HERE IS MY PROGRESS TODAY!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya gettin some nice progress on that datsun bro, lookin real good :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homie!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn server!!!! :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whats the fender flares off of??


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2008, 08:47 PM~10098462
> *What the  hell !  I  have  this  old  kit  setting  around  here  for    years !  So  why  not    right !
> 
> 
> ...


 CAN'T WAIT 2 C THIS. STARTED 1 YEARS AGO BUT LOST INTEREST. CUT IT UP- 2 PUT HONDA BUMPERS ON IT.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 6 2008, 09:13 PM~10108799
> *whats the fender flares off of??
> *



an old sunbeam tiger kit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

alright,i'll see my model,modeltech...guys goodluck....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just a little work done today homies!! got the suspension modified for the right ride height and wheel off-set!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD, STILL HAVEN'T GOT MY PACKAGE YET, SO WE'LL SEE WHEN I START MINE


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT, anyone have a progress?


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

My body is done, all cleared n wetsanded and looks killer, proboly one of my smoothest paint jobs ever.. need to find some batterys tho to get some pics up of it now


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 11 2008, 03:26 PM~10143827
> *just a little work done today homies!! got the suspension modified for the right ride height and wheel off-set!!!
> 
> 
> ...





here ya go homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great man!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry for the absense ppl
heres a run down of why i havent posted any pics
i was going to the 7/11 and ran into a hotty
found out she lives in my neighborhood and that my neighbor was a good friend of hers hes going to hook it up for free and now its time to speak to her for the first time 

as for the enzo heres whats happened in the last 24 hrs it seems night and early mornings are the only time im not destracted by her
but heres the enzo 
cockpit








engine








engine/cockpit








front








hopefully tomorrow it will be done that is if i dont see her then it will be done 10 mins befor this build off is over LOL


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 6 2008, 03:05 PM~10106204
> *HERE IS MY PROGRESS TODAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...



what Datsun kit is this??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

revell's!!


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

my body is in primer shaved the moldins that run down the sides shaved the body kit shaved the deck lid.........got the lambo door hinged need to finish hingin the suicide door though then ill post pics................ :biggrin:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

oh yeah i also got the custom door panels in primer.........


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It's funny, for the most part you can always see a head of time who is going to win these build offs. The guy that nearly 6 weeks into it is just finalizing all the fitment and just starting to paint and assemble......everyone, please slow down....the build offs are to keep you building, but it's not a race to see who can finish first.

Keep building guys....remember, it's about building and IMPROVING your skills, not a race to see who gets first prize.....enjoy your building....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im not tryin to finish first i just work fast 
i also am in threee other build offs so ive got to finish this on at a sertain time or im behind in the other build offs


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies, here is todays progress!! the body got completly sanded and is ready for its final coat of primer!! i built the front spoiler, had to cut a spare one in half and cut it down to size then glued it in place and added the filler piece, its rough and needs alot of smoothing out as well as moulded to the front flares!! i think i will cut the add on bumpers off the bumper s and smoothe the front and rear down and paint them body color, as well as open up the front grille!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

updated body pic, now i just need to figure what to do inside.... 










Lil dark tho, and too windy to take outside for some good light


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i couldnt agree more with MKD904...slapping one together in 3 weeks is ridicules!! Thats why i never jump into a build off, cuz 3 months isnt nearly long enough--maybe one thats like a year long would do for me...then thats where ya get the full detail inside & out and a perfect paint job.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

some progress on the 240z this morning!! i finished building the bottom of the spoiler up and added some filler!! then i reprimmed the whole car and now i can some area's i need to address in the front spoiler section of the car!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

done a little


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

what inspired you to make the mazda :uh: hot pink???


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nice color....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 14 2008, 09:42 AM~10166488
> *what inspired you to make the mazda  :uh: hot pink???
> *


nothin really me and my wife was in hobby lobby and she look they got pink 

i was like ok thats the color ..lol


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

alright homies here is todays progress!! worked on the front bumper some more now i am happy with it!! and got some of the engine work done, but alot of detail work left on the engine and car itself!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

All the rides are coming along really good, 
I'm really digging the Datsun modeltech,
looks really bad ass with all the custom bodywork
on it.......


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks bro!!! just gettin things figured out!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, a little more progress, and this is probably really hard to see, but these little things make all the diffance in the world on the finished product!! i closed in the rear hatch area and thinned the front bumper way down!!! i took my time with buildin the hatch walls so underneath it was mostly invisable!!! let me know what you all think!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn bro that shit looks good, hella crazy work :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 17 2008, 03:51 PM~10189096
> *damn bro that shit looks good, hella crazy work :0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK I FINALLY GOT MY TYPE R AND THIS IS WERE I'M AT:*


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

everyone is doing great work


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

My first entry the f&f 350z is done will get pics on here asap, going to try to start on the next entry, if not oh well I tried!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

good god im gitting served in the detail department
oh well i cant detail a enzo since i never seen one in real life


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL AFTER GOING BACK AND FORTH TO THE DRAWING BOARD I FINALLY GOT MY LAMBO DOORS TO WORK. HERE'S SOME PICS OF THE DRIVER SIDE, JUST NEED TO WORK ON THE PASSENGER SIDE NOW.* DON'T KNOW IF I'M GONNA BE ABLE TO FINISH THIS ONE IN TIME hno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Looking good everybody


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i wanna se the hinge.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 20 2008, 12:06 PM~10215384
> *i wanna se the hinge.....
> *


 :uh: *Do I smell a hater??*  :nicoderm:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 20 2008, 01:06 PM~10216207
> *:uh: Do I smell a hater??  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 20 2008, 02:06 PM~10216207
> *:uh: Do I smell a hater??  :nicoderm:
> *


i was thinking the same thing :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PAINTED SOME OF THE PARTS FOR THE ECLISPE. STARTED WITH MAGENTA PINK BUT IT WASN'T PASTEL ENUFF, HAD 2 CHANGE 2 COSTUM MADE PINK.  



















CHASSIS BUILD-UP.










BODY ON MOCK-UP 2 C RIDE HEIGHT.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 20 2008, 02:06 PM~10216207
> *:uh: Do I smell a hater??  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: no , i asked cause i wanna see how it was made, i used brass bar stock when i made my 4 runner hinges, i think there too big, i wanted to see if they were styerene and smaller...... :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

fuckin double post.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u could do it my way..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

aren't those last 2 pics from 88mcls???? :scrutinize: 

or are you him???????


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha,ha,ha,ha,!!!! busted!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah thats the same kid


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 24 2008, 12:09 PM~10241658
> *aren't those last 2 pics from 88mcls????  :scrutinize:
> 
> or are you him???????
> *


NAME CHANGE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i like them old school ride like diorwamp.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIEZ...HERES MY FIRST ENTRY..FAST&FURIOUS 350Z......PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT....IT AINT THE BOMB LIKE EVERYONE ELSE'S BUT I TRIED!...ONTO THE NEXT BUILD!*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good Bro I like it.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

that green is awesome, what color is it?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTT BRO!!! i like the color combo!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez! i tried but skillz aint as good anymore!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 25 2008, 10:25 PM~10249536
> *thanx homiez! i tried but skillz aint as good anymore!
> *


whats the color?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good mark :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The color is the new testors laquer that dries in 3 mins the interior is rustoleium key lime green! Thanx homiez!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

from one Ward to another LOL :biggrin: 350z looks badass bro :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

ok here is a lil progress i shaved and molded everything got the hinge made for the drivers suiside door but not on yet cars color is a silver top with copper bottom










first time doing hinges first time moldin so i thing its turned out good so far but now im stumped as far as the interior goes color and stuff i made custon door panels for it it also....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo that civic is looking bomb so far...good job....keep up the good work bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Nov 2 2007, 10:37 PM~9143495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

almost, lambo doors go out before they go up , where is your horizontal movement.....?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the plastic bends but dont break as u can see in my pics of cars done with them


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

but if it flexes back to its original position, the paint could get scratched or the door wont open/close all the way, thats why i never got to finish my 4 runner, i got the vertical movement figures out , but not the horizontal ......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NOPE IT WORKS


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 27 2008, 02:00 AM~10259781
> *but if it flexes back to its original position, the paint could get scratched or the door wont open/close all the way, thats why i never got to finish my Maybe if you make the hinges for the vertical, adn then put it on a regular hinge, and the make the horizontal stiff?
> 
> :dunno:*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 24 2008, 07:31 PM~10246538
> *Looks damn good Bro I like it.
> *


X 2 bro I like it


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

thanks guys maybe this time around ill atleast get 1 vote :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i built a modified set for my sonoma out of a 16 penny nail & brass rod, you get the horizontal & vertical lift on it, and it works well.

closed








opened









end result

























you have to cut a open spot on the fender for the nail head to glue to--a drill bit head from a dremel would work fine, and make sure to bend the nail at the end so the wire doesnt fall off.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 24 2008, 07:25 PM~10246450
> *HEY HOMIEZ...HERES MY FIRST ENTRY..FAST&FURIOUS 350Z......PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT....IT AINT THE BOMB LIKE EVERYONE ELSE'S BUT I TRIED!...ONTO THE NEXT BUILD!
> 
> 
> ...


extremely badass bro... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im not in the running, but heres a few insiration pics with COLOR of my sick ass civic...

























:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok me and modeltech had a talk and since my lil bro fucked up my enzo he said i could replace it

so im replacing it with this 








i bought it early yesterday and worked on it last night
heres where it stands now


















i painted it all yesterday with krylon paint and now since i took a nap i can now start working on it again 
its going to be a box stock build up with some detail work
i might be able to finish it tonight since i already painted everything all i have to do is redue the hood the paint didnt like eachother and got into a fight now the hood looks like shit

hopefully i can finish it up


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Ill have an update tonight on mine. nothing big, but i got some resin goodies in the mail....



gonna boost this mufugga


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

hey guys, i'm not entered in this one,but here's just a picture of my EURO,when its done i'll put up pics it will probly look bad and may be for sale..good lucck everyone...IS THIS CONTEST OVER ON APRIL 1ST...or when...



i will put few more picutres up you too see later guys....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nope may 1st!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn i might have to put this 612 on the side for a while now that i know that


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok i said id post more progress pics so here they r





































the finish line is so damn close i could point at it and reach it

all i have left is to strip the hood and repaint it then comes the final assebily


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hope not late too enter..im in also..ill posts my model up..till thee end..which is 14th of april....is that it....14thofApril....


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

march 14th was deadline steelers#1


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

This si coming my way this week 
Also getting some rims , machined muffler tip and loads of different tryreen stuff 
Planning on turning it into a drifter with stripped interior and all 










More pics later guy's 

Chris


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

We can still post it up even though march 14th was thee deadline...shoot..aah man....huh...i can finish within 1 day and same day post it up....there's more of thee buildoffs comin of minidreams list..month by month....thanks.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

MINI YOU IN THIS ?!?!?!?


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

I THINK IT WAS MY BAD,IT MAY BE MODELTECH ONE HAS THEE LIST OF MONTHBYMONTH W/2 KIND OF MODELS TO BUILD FOR BUILDOFF...MY FAULT........


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HAD TO STRIP DA ECLIPSE & REPAINT.  DREW ON DA CAR WITH GEL PENS & MESSED IT UP. FRESH NEW PINK & PARTIAL NEW GRAPHICS.  





















































.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shits gotta be pink eh? lookin good tho.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt anyone still on this one?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 26 2008, 06:52 PM~10510883
> *ttt  anyone still on this one?
> *


mine is done 
i dont know about anyone else


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ALMOST THERE.











































.


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

a lil sneak peak gettin close to bein done


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn scrappin that civic is sick lookin.


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

thanks im pretty proud way its turnin out for my time cuttin moldin hinging


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Mine has been done for a while now, why hasn't anyone set up a poll to vote?


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

got til tommarrow midnight to post complete then someone will set the poll


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres my ferrari


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

well here it is done......... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

why did you shave the trunk lines on the back, but not the top?


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

there not shaved just got a lil hard to clean it from the thick primer i think i coated this like 5 times before i got it the way i wanted it


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 30 2008, 06:11 PM~10543780
> *there not shaved  just got a lil hard to clean it from the thick primer  i think i coated this like 5 times before i got it the way i wanted it
> *


scribe it out, and PM me back!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah kinda looks half done back there...otherwise the car looks pretty good. touch that part up & it'll be set.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro it looks like we are the only ones huh


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DONE.











































.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

now where is the poll


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

was the poll ever made for this build off


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

i dont think so on the poll


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 30 2008, 10:05 PM~10545945
> *yeah kinda looks half done back there...otherwise the car looks pretty good.  touch that part up & it'll be set.
> *



Looks like it could use a little more body work. Looks good otherwise. I like the color too. 



Undead the lower part of your rear bumper doesnt look like it's all the way on. But nice.




The pink eclipse is different. Looks great though.


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

who won


----------

